# P. antinous immature male molting into a mature male picture



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 10, 2010)

I've had this immature male since march of last year and three weeks ago it showed sign that it was going to molt. When I woke up this morning it was coming out of it's shell. I was happy to see for the very first time a mature male P. antinous, a week from now I'll take a better picture of him and put it on my photo gallery. This has been a long wait for me cause I've owed P. antinous immature males before but never had the chance to see them mature. He was 7'' inches big now who knows dont want to bother him. That would at least give you all an idea how big it is. Enjoy!



                                      Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## ftorres (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello All,

En hora buena Jose.

Congrats man, now your girls will have a date.

post pics of your new guy once he is ready to show off his blue legs.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 11, 2010)

ftorres said:


> Hello All,
> 
> En hora buena Jose.
> 
> ...


 Thanks hombre! He's got many date's some of my other females are going to molt also. I hope to get something put of them....



                                   Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 11, 2010)

I need to get my steely blue fix! Any pics of the fresh molted guy?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 11, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> I need to get my steely blue fix! Any pics of the fresh molted guy?


 Joey, come on down when you get some time and take a look at him.



                                    Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## ftorres (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Jose,
You will get good results  man, you will see. my boy mated my two large females and they both have eggsacs right now.

We need more CB babies in the states.

regards

francisco

look here http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about4282.html


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 12, 2010)

ftorres said:


> Hello Jose,
> You will get good results  man, you will see. my boy mated my two large females and they both have eggsacs right now.
> 
> We need more CB babies in the states.
> ...


 What! you bit me to it nice..... I just found out today that I'm getting one more mature male. He also mature a little bit ago so I'm hoping for some good result. I'm happy for you, that is very good news. Let me know on yours how they're coming along...


                                     Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Great shots! Congrats on the molt.. I can't wait to see him in a few days, after he's hardened up *


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Congrats on the molt.. I can't wait to see him in a few days, after he's hardened up *


 I know what you mean! When you look at this spider from the front it looks all black when you look at him from the back you can see his blue colors and plus the lighting plays a big part of what he really looks like.


                                 Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 14, 2010)

*I wanna see the Legs!*

Wow! Amazin' blue!


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice pics, congrats on the molt.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 14, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Wow! Amazin' blue!


 This is an awesome spider is to bad that it will die within a year!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 14, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Nice pics, congrats on the molt.


Thank you!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice pictures! Congratulations. I wish you'll be successful in breeding him. Keep us posted


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 16, 2010)

Kamikaze said:


> Nice pictures! Congratulations. I wish you'll be successful in breeding him. Keep us posted


 It would be nice if I can get some eggsacs from my females.


                                 Jose Berrios
www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------

